# Kelly's Maltese



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with getting a puppy from this breeder? I am interested in getting a Maltese from her and would like to get some feedback.

http://www.kellyco.com/maltese/

Thank you so much!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I have no experience with her, but she looks very reputable just based on her site(I'm no expert!). I remeber this breeder popped on this forum a longgg time ago, I think somebody had a malt from her. Didn't know she still breeds. Good luck with your new puppy.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know. Her pups in the pics were missing pigment and the dog at 8 months didn't look well.

Does she only have one champion after all those years of breeding?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

But I agree, I know there are a lot better out there.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I have no experience with her, however I remember coming across her site when I was looking.

Are you in California? If so where? I live on the Monterey Bay and we have some amazing breeders in California! 

Welcome to SM!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Such cute puppies,I could look at them all day...


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

The Champion she has posted on her web site is Ch Kelly's Dr. P's All That Jazz. Located here on Tonia H.'s site for finished champions for 2002. http://www.rhapsodymaltese.com/current_2002.html Scroll down toward's the bottom of the page. I don't know anything about her.
The puppies are young so their pigment might not be complete yet, but will darken with age. Just doesn't have strong pigment.

Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

In the three years I've been showing in the bay area, I haven't met her or seen a Kelly's dog in the ring (although that doesn't mean all that much, LOL!) , but she might send her dogs to a handler out of state? There is a lot of info on the site but not a lot of info about the dogs, although there are multiple champions on the database but it doesn't look like any champions recently. I didn't even realize they were currently breeding, but i guess they are. I don't know anything about them, either way but if you need help with california breeders, this forum can help point you in your perfect puppy's direction.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I live in the 530 area code. When I was looking for my first Maltese I came across the website.... and kept moving along.
That is all the input I have.


----------

